# [SOLVED] Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi



## Akshay Dwivedi

My college has wi-fi and I was wondering if it's possible for me and my friends to play counter strike using our laptops whilst connected to its wi-fi network. 
Also, does it matter if I have the Steam version of the game and my friend has the non steam version? Do I need to install any other additional software to be able to play with them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

As long as your College does not care on if you play games, then go for it.

It should not matter as long as you are both on the same server.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Oh no, not for online games, but for WLAN games...


----------



## koala

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Try these instructions:
How to play Lan Games on wifi or wireless lan(WLAN), Counter Strikenewtecharticles.com
Play counter strike on LAN and WLAN at same time, Wlan launchernewtecharticles.com

You might need to get the college IT dept to change some network settings to allow you to play or to improve network performance. Example: Reducing Choke, Optimize your network settings – Counter-Strike Tweaks


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Hey I was able to play Age of Empires 3 using my phone as a router (internet sharing) but for some reason I'm unable to do the same with Counter Strike. Could this be because I have the Steam version of CS while he has the non-Steam version?

Also, if I use internet sharing on my phone to play LAN games, it won't consume my internet data right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Yes, it may be that issue. They may not share the same game servers.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

And regarding internet data consumption when using the phone as a router to play LAN games?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

As long as you don't use your phone's network data, I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

I tried following these steps: How to play Lan Games on wifi or wireless lan(WLAN), Counter Strikenewtecharticles.com – Technology News, Best Apps, Gadgets, Internet and Security Tips today in college with Age of Empires III and even though I hosted the game, it didn't show up in my friend's game server list.

Here are the steps I followed:

1. Ran WLAN Launcher
2. Set up a network with SSID as "WLAN" and password as "launcher" and changed Firewall settings to allow WLAN Launcher to run and set up the network
3. Used my friend's laptop to connect to this "WLAN" network
4. Opened Age of Empires on my laptop and created a LAN game
5. Opened Age of Empires on my friend's laptop and searched for LAN games

But his server list did not show my game. Am I missing something? And he turned off his firewall too just in case but that didn't help either.

EDIT: Which network should the host laptop be connected to?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

As you said and what I have agreed too, was that the issue most likely lies in that you both are using different copies of the game.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

We have different versions of Counter Strike but post #9 talks about Age of Empires III.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Are you both using Steam for that game?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

No, both are non-Steam versions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

You're still using the school's network correct? It must be an issue there where they are blocking certain hosting ports.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Oh ok...

I had another question:

Me and my friend(s) have Counter Strike 1.6. Is it possible for one of us to host/create a server and the others to join this server and play from our respective homes? I have the HLDS application on my PC. 

Also, is it possible to do the same with Age of Empires III?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

You could as long as you have a machine that handle the server application.

Both games would need to be able to see the server as well.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

*Re: Playing Counter Strike 1.6 using College wi-fi*

Hamachi + Cs would work right? Just used it with AoE and it works fine...


----------

